# VK - Cubox Starter Kit & Pico 25 + Price Drops



## Gizmo (19/7/17)

New Stock:

Eleaf iStick Pico 25 85W with Ello TC Kit
Joyetech CuBox with CUBIS 2 Kit 3000mAh

Price Drops:

Joyetech Ego Aio R250 ( Was R360 )
Smok V8 Stick R650 ( War R750 )
Eleaf Pico R700 ( Was R850 )

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

